# Bike selbst montieren?



## schnuess (17. Mai 2010)

Huhu!

Durch den Thread mit den Traumbikes ist mir eine Idee gekommen

Wenn ich jetzt mal ein bisschen spare und mir dann den Traumbikerahmen kaufe-ist es dann sehr schwer die Komponenten selber umzubauen??
Ich habe ja an meinem Cube alles dran, mir gefällt halt nur ein anderer Rahmen besser.....
Hat das schonmal jemand von euch gemacht?
Geht das auch mit einer mässigen technischen Begabung?



Liebe Grüße


die schnuess


----------



## Fie (17. Mai 2010)

Sei gegrüßt!

Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=449069

Du bekommst hier jegliche Unterstützung die du brauchst und die besten Tipps, wie es geht! So kam ich zu meinem Kona, welches ich dann selber zusammen geschraubt habe. Bissele Spezialwerkzeug ist nötig. Kann man sich leihen oder kaufen. Ich mußte mir nichts kaufen und hatte auch Hilfe. Ich habe dadurch eine Menge Erfahrungen sammeln können. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

Einfach mal ausprobieren. Bis auf ein paar "spezielle" Dinge wie z.B. die Bremsaufnahmen oder die Auflagen am Steuerrohr und dem Tretlager planfräsen kann man alles problemlos selber machen (und fürs Planfräsen fehlt eigentlich auch meistens nur das Werkzeug, nicht die Fähigkeit an sich ). Die paar Kleinigkeiten wofür man teures Spezialwerkzeug braucht kannst du dir für ein nettes Lächeln und einen 10er in die Kaffeekasse im Bikeshop machen lassen. 
Alles Andere kannst du selbst erledigen... Voraussetzung: du musst lesen können (Bedienungsanleitungen) und einen Schraubendreher bedienen 

Wenn doch was mal unklar ist: Hier eine Frage rein, dann wird dir geholfen werden 

PS: Ich bastel meine Bikes prinzipiell fast nur selbst zusammen. Macht Spaß, man lernt was dabei, und außerdem hat man doch gleich eine ganz andere Beziehung zu dem Gerät, wenn man in liebevoller Kleinarbeit alle Teile erst selbst ausgewählt hat, nach Schnäppchen gejagt hat und zum Schluss alles selbst angeschraubt. Zwischendurch ist ein bisschen Fluchen erlaubt, aber am Ende wirst du es lieben


----------



## schnuess (17. Mai 2010)

Huhu!


Dann fang ich mal an zu sparen!
Hatte nach Fie´s Link doch erst überlegt, das Bike komplett zu kaufen ;-),wenns ja nicht so teuer wäre.
Aber ich denke, ich versuchs mal, wenn es soweit ist.
Habe sonst einen netten Bikehändler ( wo wir alle unsere Bikes bisher gekauft haben) der mir bestimmt zur Not hilft )


Liebe Grüße


die schnuess


P.S.  Was wird nur mit mir???? Werd mir ja selber unheimlich. Erst Klicks und dann auch noch selber ein Bike basteln.....ich glaube, hier ist was ansteckendes unterwegs ;-))


----------



## MelleD (17. Mai 2010)

Ist doch gut, dass du es dir zutraust 
Was meinste, wie stolz du nachher bist, dein eigenes Bike zusammengeschraubt. 

Und wenne mal nicht weiterkommst, wird dir hier ganz schnell geholfen, die Mädels sind da nicht auf den Kopf gefallen (Hut ab mal von mir an dieser Stelle, dank euch versteh ich so einige Sachen besser!).


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

schnuess schrieb:


> P.S.  Was wird nur mit mir???? Werd mir ja selber unheimlich. Erst Klicks und dann auch noch selber ein Bike basteln.....ich glaube, hier ist was ansteckendes unterwegs ;-))




du hast es gerade noch rechtzeitig durchschaut... noch ist es nicht zu spät für eine therapie 


aber wenn du doch dabei bleibst: hier bist du ganz normal... eine verrückte unter noch mehr verrückten eben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Mai 2010)

Du musst dir halt nur überlegen, ob die Sachen von deinem Cube auch an den neuen Rahmen passen. Essentiell ist z.B. die Einbauhöhe der Gabel und die Länge des Steuerrohres. Wär ja blöd, wenn der Gabelschaft zu kurz wäre, oder? Der Umwerfer muss auch derselbe sein, top oder downpull, etc. Früher gabs auch verschiedene Breiten des Tretlagers. Die Federwege sollten auch einigermaßen gleich sein, sonst veränderst du die Geometrie und damit natürlich auch die Fahreigenschaften.


----------



## Lady_K (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich halte sehr viel vom Selbstschrauben.
Natürlich sollte ein gewisses Verständniss für Material & Technik Grundvoraussetzung sein. Auch sollte Frau so einiges an guten Werkzeug im Hause haben.
Durch mein  habe ich gelernt, dass billiges Werkzeug noch größere Kosten verursacht.
Eines der wichtigsten Werkzeuge sollte ein Nm-Schlüssel + passene gute Bits sein






.

Auch sollte ein guter Montageständer her - die Billigteile taugen echt nichts und verursachen meist nur Kopfschmerzen



.

Eine Liste von Drehmomenten sollte auch zur Hand sein, hier mal eine unter Vorbehalt (angaben von Hersteller beachten)


Beschreibung Nm typ. Werkzeug​ 

Tretlager Cartridge 50 - 70​ 

*Spezialwerkzeug*​ 

Tretlager Konus 60 - 70​ 

*SW 36, 40*​ 

Kurbel schraube 35 - 50​ 

*8 Innensechskant Spezialnuss SW 14, 15*​ 

Kettenblattschraube 6 - 11​ 

*5, 6 Innensechskant*​ 

Pedalachse 35 - 40​ 

*6, 8 Innensechskant o. SW 13*​ 

Schuhplatten (SPD, an Schuh) 5 - 8​ 

*4, 3 Innensechskant*​ 

Umwerfer - Befestigungsschelle 5 - 7​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Umwerfer - Lötsockel 7​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Umwerfer - Zugklemmung 5 - 7​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Schaltwerk - Befestigungsbolzen 8 - 10​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Schaltwerk - Zugklemmung 4 - 7​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Schaltwerk - Schaltröllchen 3 - 4​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Freilauf - Freilaufkörper 35 - 50​ 

Freilauf - Kassette (Verschlussring HG) 30 - 50​ 

*Spezialwerkzeug*​ 

Nabe - Konus-Kontermutter 10 - 25​ 

*SW 13, 14*​ 

Nabe - Achsmutter 20 - 40​ 

*SW 15*​ 

Nabe - Schnellspannhebel 9 - 12​ 

*Hebel*​ 

Steuersatz - Kontermutter 34​ 

*SW 32, 36, 40*​ 

Vorbau - Klemmschraube Konus 20 - 30​ 

*6 Innensechskant*​ 

Vorbau - A-Head-Klemmung 8 - 20​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Vorbau - Lenkerklemmung 11 - 30​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Schaltbremshebel - Schelle 2.5 - 3​ 

*Kreuzschlitz*​ 

Schaltbremshebel - Schelle 6 - 8​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Schalthebel - Drehgriff 1.5 3​ 

*4 Innensechskant*​ 

Schalthebel - Daumenschalter 2.5 3​ 

*4 Innensechskant*​ 

Bremshebel - Schelle 2.5 - 3​ 

*Kreuzschlitz*​ 

Bremshebel - Schelle 6 - 8​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Bremshebel - Rahmen (Unterrohr) 5 - 7​ 

*4 Innensechskant*​ 

Bremszug - Gegenhalter 6 - 8​ 

*4 Innensechskant*​ 

Seitenzugbremse - Bremskörper 8 - 10​ 

*5 Innensechskant, SW10, 12, 13*​ 

Seitenzugbremse - Zugklemmung 5 - 8​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Seitenzugbremse - Bremsschuh 5 - 9​ 

*SW 10*​ 

Cantileverbremse - Sockel 5 - 7​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Cantileverbremse - Zugklemmung 6 - 9​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Cantileverbremse - Bremsschuh 8 - 9​ 

*SW 10?*​ 

Cantileverbremse - Belagsfixierung 1 - 2​ 

*Kreuzschlitz*​ 

V-Brake - Sockel 5 - 7​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

V-Brake - Zugklemmung 6 - 8​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

V-Brake - Bremsschuh 6 - 8​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

V-Brake - Zugklemmung 6 - 8​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

V-Brake - Bremsschuh 6 - 8​ 

*5 Innensechskant*​ 

Auf die Verwendung von Schraubenkleber, Montagepaste für Carbon (zB. da von Dynamic) und Lagerfett (zB. RingDrive Lube von Chris King) sollte Frau auch nicht verzichten.

Zur Not stellt man sich einfach einen guten Schauber zur Seite, dann geht weniger schief.


Wichtig sind natürlich noch die Herstellerangaben-in einen Rahmen der nur für 100mm Federweg zugelassen ist sollte man keine 120mmGabel einbauen-das gibt nur Rahmenbruch. Die Kennlinie der Dämpfer sollte auch stimmen -aber dafür gibt es es ja  oder das Forum.


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. Mai 2010)

Ich denke: natürlich kann Frau alles selbst montieren...aber, wie auch bei den Männern denke ich gilt: bei "Schrauberlehrlingen" immer noch einen Drüberschauen lassen der wirklich weiss wie s gehört; eine fehlerhaft montierte Gabel oder Bremse kann ja auch wirklich gefährlich werden...


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Mai 2010)

Ja, und wenn der Händler wirklich so nett ist, dann frag doch mal ob du das Radl  in seiner Werkstatt zusammen schrauben darfst.

So mache ich es, Werkzeug und Montageständer sind da und jemand der sich auskennt, wenn frau nicht weiter weiß (ok, ich kauf auch die Brocken alle bei ihm).


----------



## Lady_K (18. Mai 2010)

@Kilkenny


Ich für mich kann nur sagen, dass ich vom Kopf her besser im Sattel sitze wenn ich selbst (oder mein Freund)  an mein Radl geschraubt habe. Letztes Jahr war ich in einem Bikecamp - die haben auch das Schrauben an den gestellten Rädern übernommen - eine einzigste Katastrophe. Mir ist 3mal die Stütze in den Rahmen gerutscht und die Bremszange war einmal so lose, dass sie sich von der Aufnahme löste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

